# Thrombophillia



## LisaM78 (Oct 22, 2007)

I recently tested positive for Thrombophillia 21210. I was tested after we lost our little girl at 19 weeks pregnant. I am looking everywhere for information, until I meet with the specialist in a couple weeks. Does anyone else have this blood clotting disorder? What should I expect for my next pregnancy? Should I be doing something now?


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I do not have any info on Thrombophillia but wanted to add how sorry I am.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

There is a thread for women with clotting disorders in the Health and Healing section...I ventured over there to ask them what clotting disorders I needed to be tested for after losing 2 healthy babies. I'm sure they could answer your question.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

I have a form of antiphosolipid syndrome (APS), which is similar. It causes clots that can form behind the placenta, starving it of blood and causing pregnancy loss.

You'll probably be put on blood thinners for your pregnancy. I was on twice daily injectable heparin.

Are you seeing a parinatologist, or a hematologist?


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I would get a consult with a hematologist and then see Perinatology.

You will probably need heparin or lovenox (which is just a different form of heparin) throughout your next pregnancy.

Best wishes and hugs to you mama.

Take care,


----------

